# UBER Driver in DC Hourly pay



## Joel Johnson (Feb 25, 2015)

So I did the math. I only work rush hours during the week and I'm outside of DC. 

Over the past 3 months I have made $9 per hour with Uber. 

I'm not including Federal/State Taxes.

But after wear and tear, gas, repairs, oil changes, car washes, time driving to pick up people...

$9 per hour in DC

I mean its better than nothing but if they lower their rate again, I'm prob done driving.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

"probably" done driving? The fact that you're already considering driving for less is sad. You're precisely the type driver Uber wants to recruit.


----------



## Joel Johnson (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't do this for a living. I only drive about 5-8 hours a week for a few extra bucks. Its still better than going home and sitting on my ass. 

Alot of times I get rides from where I work to my house which is around $30. This is the only reason I stay in the game.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

What time are you driving? $9 hr is really low in dc area, I normally do $25 hr after fees but that is from weekend nights (nothing after midnight). It's been surging like crazy lately in the morning , don't see how $9hr is possible. What area are you driving in?


----------



## Joel Johnson (Feb 25, 2015)

I work in Tyson's Corner. I turn the app on after work around 4:30pm in Tysons. Problem with Tysons/Mclean, it can take 15min just to get to the rider, then you take someone a few miles for under $10. I realize if I just drive in DC/Arlington, I could make more. I just wish Uber could come up with a better way to calculate for drivers that aren't in DC/Arlington.


----------



## afl3x (Feb 26, 2015)

I think its time for a career change!!


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

I would drive into dc and work there. It would be worth the trip there. You should be able to make at least double there


----------



## Joel Johnson (Feb 25, 2015)

afl3x, this isn't my career!! I just do this on occasion. My point is Uber dropping its pricing is going to backfire. Drivers are going to stop logging in, like me.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

This is what I'm doing with Uber here in DC and this doesn't include my Lyft and Sidecar earnings.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's what I did the week prior.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

If

Hi Greg,

I see it has been a couple weeks since you logged on the FUber system, and I wanted to know if there is anything we can do to help.

Demand is high with partners making strong hourly earnings throughout the winter, and we'd love to get you back on the Uber system!

Please let us know how we can assist you HERE: http://t.uber.com/uberhelp

If you are interested in getting back on the road or have any questions, please send an email to our team at [email protected] and we will be happy to help in any way we can.

Thank you, and Happy FUber-ing!

Team FUber

I told them the pay is why I don't Fuber on. They sent me a questionnaire to find out why I don't work for them anymore


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

afl3x said:


> I think its time for a career change!!


This comment is meaningless dribble. The OP clearly stated he only does it part time.


----------



## Joel Johnson (Feb 25, 2015)

What we really need to figure out is what do you actually make from a uber fare?? 

If my ride says $30, what is the real price? I'd say its 50% of what is shown, after taxes, gas, depreciation, 20% Uber fee, etc.....


----------



## afl3x (Feb 26, 2015)

Joel Johnson said:


> afl3x, this isn't my career!! I just do this on occasion. My point is Uber dropping its pricing is going to backfire. Drivers are going to stop logging in, like me.


I honestly don't think they will. I have a feeling that the price drop was a test to see how many drivers would quit, which probably wasn't a lot - in combination with an incentive for more riders to chose Uber over the competitors. Here in San Diego, I would use Sidecar as my primary means of going out to bars with friends, but now with Uber's dramatic price cuts, its literally half the cost to grab an Uber downtown.

The fact that only a small % of drivers quit coupled with the new incentives to get new drivers on the road isn't going to affect Uber at all in this regard.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

Gave a ride tonight and the pax was so appreciative I wouod listen to his directions (they were good) he was telling me how many drivers don't know the area and have no idea about directions. I told him I always use the driver app unless the pax wanted to go a certain way. Maybe we don't lose drivers but for sure we are losing quality drivers and getting ex-taxi type drivers. Just look at the complaints on Twitter and you can see there is a change from the past


----------



## Forever truth (Mar 15, 2015)

Joel Johnson said:


> So I did the math. I only work rush hours during the week and I'm outside of DC.
> 
> Over the past 3 months I have made $9 per hour with Uber.
> 
> ...


*Uber Hourly guarantee deceives drivers*
?
*Legal issue*
Edit

 petition
 legal pursuit
Multiple votes are allowed.
Unwatch Thread


*Forever truthNew Member*
Uber declines to pay the hourly guarantee and not for obvious reasons. The tards are telling me the email was for tips on how to maximize earnings. I see why so many states want to fight their cause. Here's the email even States no opt in required! !

















TAMPA BAY WEEKLY UPDATE

There has never been a better time to partner with Uber. The kickoff to the summer season of music festivals and other outdoor activities made last week the biggest week ever in Tampa Bay. Read on to see how you can continue to max out your earnings all season long.

VISIT THE WEBSITE

HOURLY GUARANTEES
What are the requirements to be eligible for the guarantees?

Accept 90% of your trip requests
Complete an average of 1 trip per hour
Be online for at least 50 minutes out of the hour









Our guarantees are as simple as this:

If you make more than we are guaranteeing in gross fares, you will receive your earnings minus Uber's fee
If you make less in gross fares than the guaranteed amount, we will add the difference to your earnings and then subtract Uber's fee

WEEKLY TAMPA BAY DEMAND

DEMAND HOTSPOTS









QUESTIONS?

Email us directly at View OnlineUnsubscribe









A moment agoEditReport
+ QuoteReply





*UBER Driver in DC Hourly pay*
Joel Johnson, in forum: Complaints
Replies:

14
Feb 28, 2015

*POLL: What is your gross hourly take, on average for UberX?*
LastGenerationHumanDriver, in forum: San Francisco
Replies:

56
Jun 7, 2015

*I guess Uber hourly rate guarantee incentive offers have gone extinct?*
DCUberXGrrrl, in forum: Washington DC
Replies:

22
Dec 12, 2014

*Funny how Uber calculates the hourly*
prdelnik666, in forum: Pay
Replies:

11
May 27, 2015

*uber hourly guarantees*
UberxD, in forum: Washington DC
Replies:

7
Sep 7, 2014
Forums>Community>Complaints>

Forums
Watched Threads
New Posts
TOP 10
Forever truth
Inbox
Alerts

Search
Contact Us
Help

Terms and Rules
Forum software by XenForo™
Tac Anti Spam from Surrey Forum


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Joel Johnson said:


> afl3x, this isn't my career!! I just do this on occasion. My point is Uber dropping its pricing is going to backfire. Drivers are going to stop logging in, like me.


If you doing this "on occasion", then you have no stake in it and no reason to complain. If you want to make more money while driving "on occasion", then drive for Dominos.

Stop logging in, we full timers, who work 60h/week..... wont miss you.

Buh Bye...

https://screen.yahoo.com/total-bastard-airlines-000000788.html


----------

